# Back Up Needed



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

We made it to the Williamsburg KOA just fine. Pulled in, registerd and set up. Looked for any other Outbackers, saw none. Went out to dinner and on the way back was looking at all the other campers.

WE ARE IN THE MIDDLE OF A COACHMAN RV RALLY !!!!!!









We will hold them off as long as we can, If you never hear from us again, just know we put up the good fight.









They are looking at us funny, going to post the dog up outside the door.









Seriously, they are good folk. They are having a dinner tomorrow night, pot luck or something. May sneak in and get some information for our side. I would say "Counter Intelligence" operation, but I am more of a "Counter Productive" operator.









Ed & Mona


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey...a Rally is a Rally.

Enjoy their food.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

BE STRONG!!!!!!!!Reinforcements are on the way! Can you estimate the size of the enemy force?


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

Thursday April 23, 2009 7:15 pm
14 enemy campers and growing, estimate Coachman overload by Saturday evening.








Just write us off, save yourselves.

Will transmit update tomorrow


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Our Kool-Aid is better









Brad


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

bradnjess said:


> Our Kool-Aid is better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...so are our* CAMPERS!!!*


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey...a Rally is a Rally.
> 
> Enjoy their food.


I'm with him!! We always invite SOBs to join us, so why not? Would come to your aid, but I'm "one of them"!!








Darlene


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

_Coachman?!_

Invite 'em over (after the pot luck supper of course) and show 'em the Outback.

Be on the look out for national news in coming weeks: " Massive trade-ins of Coachman Rv's for Outbacks "

Ya might wanna give 'em the link to our little pow-wow area here, there's bound to be a few who won't be able to ditch their Coachman's and they'll need a shoulder to cry on until they can come play on our team!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

TurkeyBranch said:


> Just write us off, save yourselves.
> 
> Will transmit update tomorrow


NEVER. You must have the desire and fight with the "will to live". You may be outnumbered, but they are OUT GUNNED!!!

Now get back in there and fight the good fight. The Outback will come out on top.

Then of course you can sit down, crack open your favorite beverage and enjoy a potluck dinner with your prisoners.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Sons of Outbacker's!!!!!!!!









Trample the weak, hurtle the dead


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Our Kool-Aid is better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...so are our* CAMPERS!!!*
[/quote]

OUTBACKERMAN to the RESCUE!!

Heading your way with the Rolling Suite of Outback Floor Plans...1 31RQS, 2 Campdogs, One DW and one DS.....

And....

Wait for it....

The infamous SkullWood! (The Staff of Wolfwood's







nemesis)









Hold the fort till the last man, Beer, or other libation!!

Cry havoc and loose the Outback Ralliers!! (Is that a word?)

Anyway........Charge!!!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah, yeah...we'll see how many Coachman there are next year once they get a sight of your Outback!

I'm here in NJ praying that you and the family make it back safely....make sure your food and drink aren't poisoned...no one lets air out of your tires... don't let them burn your marshmallows... those savages!

I'd come and help, but I'm a lover, not a fighter.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Just remember...............there is a reason that Coachmen was just bought out by Forest River.

You'll be fine.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

If you need back up, I'm only 7 miles away. Unfortunately I am preparing for a yard sale, AND I no longer own an Outback! lol All I guess I can do is sell you some pillows and pat you on the hand for support. Have fun in Williamsburg. There is lots to do here. If you love yard sales, come on by!

Darlene


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Be sure and "HOLD" your campfire until you've seen the white's of their cabinet's
























Ed


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

OK, time for an update.

Slept well last night. Putting that "house" mattress in here was a brilliant idea! 
Got up and opened the door to take the dog for his morning paper reading session. Low and Behold..... An OUTBACK(er)!







In the site right beside us. Came in late last night. Imagine my surprise in seeing that! I looked back at Mona and said "Damn Baby! They really do got our back! They sent reinforcements last night."









We could not help but laugh at it. What are the chances we would post that backup was needed and then wake up to a fellow Outbacker being next door?

They came over this morning and we asked them if they saw the post. They said they have never been on this forum before. I told them they should come on here that it is great.

Anyway, we are safe. The odds are even now. 2 Outbackers to 38 Coachmans. Hope they have enough.









OK, time for me to cook DW something to eat. I don't understand how she got me to do all the cooking. She said she can't work with miniature equipment, but I should be used to it.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

TurkeyBranch said:


> OK, time for me to cook DW something to eat. I don't understand how she got me to do all the cooking. She said she can't work with miniature equipment, but I should be used to it.


Great post and great luck.

I haven't laughed out loud in a long time. Great last line...

Have a great time.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> OK, time for me to cook DW something to eat. I don't understand how she got me to do all the cooking. She said she can't work with miniature equipment, but I should be used to it.


Great post and great luck.

I haven't laughed out loud in a long time. Great last line...

Have a great time.
[/quote]

I second that emotion! One day we've got to meet Turkey Branch. You are my kind of guy.

Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TurkeyBranch said:


> Imagine my surprise in seeing that! I looked back at Mona and said "Damn Baby! They really do got our back! They sent reinforcements last night."


That was some quick thinking for sure. I a really did Laugh Out Loud. Thanks for sharing.

..btw, tomorrow, we'll have another Outback parked on the other side of you. ..sleep well.


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

We had a great time in Williamsburg. Ended up seeing 5 Outbacks there this weekend. We didn't get around to meet all of them, but we did meet a couple of them, one with a new 286FK. Their first time out and needed help setting up. So we helped them set up, showed them all we knew and invited them to come to the forum.

I also did not realize what a difference these tire chocks would make. BAL Deluxe Tire Locking Chock

We set up and it was very "rocky" since we had the axles flipped. Really didn't bother me, but DW said she wouldn't stay in it like that. So we found an RV supply store and bought a pair. Of course I paid $20.00 each more than if I had bought them from Camping World, but it is done now.

Anyway, put them on it it locked it down tighter than a bulls rear in fly season









Just really surprised me.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Shorry we didn't mack it to William.. Williamsbuurg to ressscue you.... There was this back up on the NJTP and then the blender started whining for ice and well it all went.... Ahhhhh... down hill from there. Made it to cherry hill and well, we'll hang in the rear in case you (Hick) need us, or the booze wears off...which ever comes first.

Happy trails to you...

OOoooutbackerman....(Burp)


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I know there are still some open sites around us for the Drummer Boy rally in Gettysburg and I can only imagine someone thinking the same thing with 35 Outbackers surrounding them!


----------

